# 14 weeks to go.......



## lucy123 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi All

How about this for a little bit of motivation - 14 weeks to christmas!!
At a loss of 1lb a week thats another stone off for when the big fat man comes down the chimney!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 16, 2010)

Christmas is going to be good this year, the wee man will 18 months, walking and nearly talking........

Keep up the weight loss, if you do better than expected you can go mental on crimbo...........


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 16, 2010)

that will be lovely! A move on from preferring the wrapping paper and empty boxes then. Thanks for the support you keep giving on here too - it is appreciated!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 16, 2010)

Ooo I fancy a new frock, seen one I like, if I buy it now ahead of Christmas I'll be able to see it as an incentive....


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice one Lucy like this thread..just off subject a tiny bit i have had my dad ctelling me every other week his own countdown to xmas he started on 150 days now i think its about 101 days or something to xmas lol.

I'll be stricing hard to get that frock for my birthday and if it lasts as long as a week after ill wear it for xmas to x


----------



## MargB (Sep 16, 2010)

Oooh, 1lb a week should be achievable.  Another stone off before Christmas Dinner so it can all go back on - yay!!!

There again, aaaaarrrrgggghhhh, only 14 weeks to Christmas - help!


----------

